# Which personality type is the most independent?



## B00Bz (Jul 11, 2013)

Not type related


----------



## f8alz28 (Nov 13, 2014)

ESFP is listed twice, and ESTP isn't listed. FAIL


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

IXXP's in general.


----------



## Sophia1 (Oct 7, 2014)

I would say INTJ...
As an ENTJ I am extremely independent... But with the Extroversion, we would probably eventually need to be around people... (at least ones we get along with)

my personal E though is not very strong. ~55%, where my NTJ's are all over 70%. I think if I had a stronger E I'd want to be around others more often.

That's why I think if you had the I instead of an E... you'd be golden.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

That would completely depend on your understanding of "independent".


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

INTP and ISTP. 

Whoever chooses an Fi-dom type fails to realise that a large part of Fi is forming _close_ and _very__ personal_ relationships with a small number of people.

... and INTJs just want to love somebody...


----------



## LyeLye (Apr 24, 2014)

I feel like INTJs are very independent. As an INFP, I feel that I'm independent-minded but not as independent as I would like to be. I have trouble remembering to take care of myself on a daily basis. If I was left to myself, I'd probably just live in a fantasy world for the rest of my life.


----------



## ForestPaix (Aug 30, 2014)

Isfp


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

ESFP is listed twice, so I couldn't vote for ESTP.

However, if ESTP had been an option, I would have voted for both ESTP and ESTJ.

ESTXs are usually more independent in my experience, and introverts are more likely to be associated with Cluster A & Cluster C personality disorders and traits for such disorders (for instance schizoptypal PD, avoidant PD & dependent PD), which leads me to the nonlinear conclusion that these groups are less capable of functioning on their own in reality.


----------



## Draki (Apr 4, 2014)

I took INTP because I know that I'm very independant. 
I selected out extraverts because they usually need people around them to get energy. I thought about Fi dominant because someone metioned that they would follow their value system independently (like Ti dominant,too by the way). I could see that, but if I understand INFP right, they like to do something for people and think about relationships. I think INTPs are better off with that because they are rather interested in things, not people.

So there are still 4 IxTx. So like we said before Ti follow their own principles. More than Ni or Si dominants Also I think that Fi tertiary is stronger than inferior Fe. I guess INTJs seek close relationships (secretly of course, look how they have a hug thread^^), while Fe rather thinks about humanity in general. So we have IxTPs. 
So let's look at Se versus Ne. Se often goes out and seek action. Ne is satisfied with ideas and concepts, theoretical stuff. Let's think of a bookworm or someone who is totally happy, living in their heads. So I would say INTPs are the most independent. 

Just stereotypical speculation here of course  It depends on the individual.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

I picked INTJ because I am one and am independent almost to a fault. I am the only person I know who habitually goes to restaurants, shopping, and movies/plays alone. Quite happily. A close second might be INTP in my experience. 

The ISTJs I know are independent but prefer to be with someone, like a close friend or family member. INFJ relies onother people very strongly, so not independent I think.


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

Voted ISFP, XNTJ, ESTJ.


----------



## f8alz28 (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm ashamed of all of you. No voting without equal representation!


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I voted INTJ since I know how I am. The type pages describing INTJs are always on about them being independent as well.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

xenolovegood said:


> I was just wondering about which type(s) seems the most independent to you guys, in the "does things for themselves" sense (not in the political party way). Tell why you think that personality type is the most independent below!


I'm probably repeating something, but I'm far too lazy to read the thread, but doesn't this really depend on the definition of "independent?"


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

I thought the winner would be ENTJ, since they have the feeling function as last in their stack functions.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

IxTP in that they will reject authority and "help".
INTJs also because they will just run you over.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> INTJs also because they will just run you over.


In melodramatic psychedelic jumpsuits.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

I put INTP since I've always been told that I'm very independent.

Yet there seem to be two definitions of independent going around.

One is an independent live view, the other is self-sustainment.

I disagree that INTJ is the most independent, self-sustaining yes, yet that Fi and Te does make them have a less strictly independent approach to life.

INTPs are very independent in there perspective on life. They usually don't or would rather not have to rely on anyone if accept for themselfs when doing something. Yet it doesn't always end up this way since that can be "lazy" or not want to change a situation if it's working for them.

So that leaves up with the ISTP which is probably the most independent of all the types.
Since they cover both definitions of independence. They have a very independent perspective and the Se to actually self-sustain themselfs.

Left in the forrest, the INTJ would eventually go insane, the INTP keep there sanity yet not survive as best they could, and the ISTP would probably not want to come out.




lol And ESFP? Come on.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

I am literally the most independent person I know and I am told so, maybe because of my ESTP mom upbringing. 

But I believe INTJs would take the 1st place hands down.


----------



## xenolovegood (Nov 10, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I'm probably repeating something, but I'm far too lazy to read the thread, but doesn't this really depend on the definition of "independent?"


in·de·pend·ent
ˌindəˈpendənt/
adjective
adjective: independent
1.
free from outside control; not depending on another's authority.
"the study is totally independent of central government"
synonyms:	freethinking, free, individualistic; More
2.
not depending on another for livelihood or subsistence.

Here is the google definition


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

It was hard to choose between INTP and ISTP. Ultimately I went with INTP, because ISTPs are likely to leave their house more often, and thus are more indirectly dependent on others.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

IxTx's in general.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

I do that quite often too and the more interesting thing is I -prefer- to be alone mostly. I really never want to drag a person to a concert if I know they won't be enjoying themselves because they are not into it, I feel like they become a burden. Movies too, I can't enjoy them as much when I am in company. Also I love traveling alone to foreign places. Same thing, I really don't want anyone to slow me down because I love exploring everything myself and I like my pace of whenever, whatever, wherever 

It is not like I can't be in company, I like organizing things once in a while. Bigger group gatherings mostly but I don't enjoy habitual meetings, I feel like I don't need to see my friends every day for say lunch even they think it is what friends do. Well I don't have anyone that close - you know on a deeper layer, maybe that is why.



BlackDog said:


> I picked INTJ because I am one and am independent almost to a fault. I am the only person I know who habitually goes to restaurants, shopping, and movies/plays alone. Quite happily.


----------



## allergy (Jul 16, 2014)

I put ISTP, but I'm probably biased. I wouldn't even accept food from my mother as a child because I wanted to do things myself.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

MidnightBlue88 said:


> Lol definitely not.


People have the most one-dimensional view of Fi ever.

It's like saying a thinking dom is incapable of feeling or a feeling dom is incapable of logic. It's not practical to only do what you want all the time. There is a system, and sometimes it's logical to go against it. Other times it's illogical to follow it. ou really think Fi would strip naked in the streets with the risk of going to jail just because they disagree that the body should not be censored? Or that Fi would say a rude, offensive thing to someone that could risk losing their jobs? If I had another opportunity, I would leave my shitty, purposeless job, but currently I don't, so I'm not going to tell people off if I know I'll get fired. Sometimes you have to work with the system to get what you want.

Also I hate these "what type is the most x?" polls. This is what leads to mistyping; the idea that types are cardboard cut outs that mirror each other. There are distinct patterns that specific people follow; I won't dispute that idea. However a specific object or concept can be projected in many different angles, yet still be that singular object. So I would say any type could be independent. It also depends on how you define independent. What one would view as independent, another could view as trapped in a cage. It's subjective in this case, not objective, so this poll is meaningless.


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

Any type can be independent, I won't dispute that. All the question is asking is, if you group all members of a particular type together, which one has the highest PERCENTAGE of independent people? 

Let's compare ESFP and ISTP for example. Sure you will have outliers of independent ESFPs and clingy ISTPs, but ISTP will have the higher percentage of independent people. So in that example, ISTP is the most independent.


----------



## Booyou (Oct 5, 2014)

Razzmatazz said:


> Fi-doms (ISFP & INFP)
> 
> They live purely based on their own personal values and focus on being true to themselves. I think they're the kind of people who would do their own thing independently no matter what.


It could be true in some cases, I don't know about other INFPs, but I feel really independent on the inside, and I am really dependent on the outside.
I dream with being totally independent, but I idealize the world so much that I need a guide to keep my feet on the ground. I'm naive and unpractical, and self conscious when it comes to go to places and talk to people by my own. And I could never get a regular job.
But I actually am independent at heart.


----------



## f8alz28 (Nov 13, 2014)

I want to say STPs. ISTPs for obvious reasons. ESTPs might not seem independent at first glance or I might just be different (maybe even mistyped who knows), but I do well independently when the situation calls for it.

ESTPs do thrive off of other people, but that doesn't make us dependent on them. For instance, say I'm in a study group, I don't usually take the lead. But when person 1 is confused, person 2 can't lead, and person 3 is all talk but doesn't know the material, I step up and say, "back off we're doing it my way!" If they can't follow, I repeat once, and then just move on ahead. I don't really have patience for other people when shit isn't getting done. So I'm an independent leader, although taking on a leadership role isn't my initial preference. If it's the case that I'm being held back, I'll just attend to doing things on my own; although I would like the interaction. I wont stop progressing because I'm forced to be independent. I'm perfectly independent when people fail, although it isn't my first choice.

I do think ISTPs have the edge though. Simply because they can tolerate independence from colleagues. As opposed to an ESTP like myself, ISTPs will start and finish on their own, and do great. They have the edge because being dependent means other people are variables that might lead to failure. But because they don't typically even entertain the idea of other people, they aren't exposed to that variable.

I have to get in the habit of typing people, I can really use more independent people on my teams. When everyone fails, and they're all dependent on each other to have the right answer, nothing gets done.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

I believe the NT group, especially the introverts since us, extroverts, kind of need to interact with people. Thus INTJs and INTPs


----------



## melancholy (Aug 14, 2014)

Probably INTJs.


----------



## so1 (Nov 15, 2014)

intj!


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Coming back to this thread.

Which type is the most physically independent: ENTJ
Which type is the most emotionally independent: ISFJ
Which type is the most intellectually independent: INTJ
Which type is the most morally independent: INFP


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

xenolovegood said:


> in·de·pend·ent
> ˌindəˈpendənt/
> adjective
> adjective: independent
> ...


I think any type can be this way. It has to do with many other factors besides type. Obviously, some types may prefer to be more independent than others, but that's not quite the same thing.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'll vote for INTJ


----------



## Janovich (Apr 9, 2014)

I wouldn't be able to tell the most independent type, but I'm just coming by to tell one of my ISTP experiences.

Last summer I went hiking for a week with basically nothing but my sleeping bag. When I tell the storie, people always ask the same question; who did you go with? I went on my own and it was actually one of the nicest and most peaceful experience, I will definitely do it again whenever I can.
One of my best friends actually offered to come with me and I immediately felt trapped. Eventually told him I really needed to go alone and I don't regret that decision.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

What about ISTJ - how would they rate for being independent?


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

75% of our society are extroverts. I think people with an extroverted function are generally more independent than introverts because they fit in with society to a greater degree. Being extroverted is not necessarily needy of course.


----------



## Janovich (Apr 9, 2014)

Geoffrey Felis said:


> 75% of our society are extroverts. I think people with an extroverted function are generally more independent than introverts because they fit in with society to a greater degree. Being extroverted is not necessarily needy of course.


Wouldn't that mean extroverts are more dependent? The more you're involved in society the more you provide, but also the more you use services of others. A brick in society's wall, while introverts are more pebbles lying around.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Janovich said:


> Wouldn't that mean extroverts are more dependent? The more you're involved in society the more you provide, but also the more you use services of others. A brick in society's wall, while introverts are more pebbles lying around.


It's a paradox of sorts. The easier you can go with the flow the less dependent you are.


----------

